# Je me présente mes excuses pour vous déranger



## reka

Bonsoir,

est-ce que cette forme de question est bonne?

"Je me présente mes excuses pour vous déranger"

  Ou peut-être c'est mieux »Je m'excuse pour vous déranger«?



Merci!


----------



## Ploupinet

Non, plutôt "Excusez-moi de vous déranger" 
On peut "présenter ses excuses" ou "s'excuser", mais pas "se présenter ses excuses". Enfin dans ce contexte, il vaut mieux demander à être excusé


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

« Je *vous* présente *mes* excuses pour vous avoir dérangé. »


----------



## Ploupinet

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> « Je *vous* présente *mes* excuses pour vous avoir dérangé. »


Pourquoi passer la fin au passé ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Pourquoi passer la fin au passé ?


 
Pour deux raisons : 

- la première est que, au moment où je lui parle, je l'ai déjà dérangé, s'il était occupé à quelque chose (dormir, bouffer ...)
- la seconde, mais la seule véritable pour moi, est que, si l'on excuse _qqn *de* qqch_, on présente ses _excuses *pour* qqch._



> « Je vous prie de m'excuser *de* mon retard / Je vous présente mes excuses *pour* mon retard. »


 
Mais ici, cas particulier, le voisinage de _pour_ et de _déranger_ me gêne, car il me semble qu'on risque de se tromper sur le sens de la préposition (_à cause de / afin de_) ; en glissant au passé, l'action de déranger devient antérieure à la présentation d'excuses et l'ambiguïté disparaît ...

Ce qu'il faut pas faire, quand même !


----------



## Ploupinet

Et s'il s'agissait simplement d'une conversation téléphonique par exemple ? "Excusez-moi pour vous avoir dérangé" serait totalement inadapté !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Certes, mais là on dira "_excusez-moi *de* vous déranger_".


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est bien ce que j'avais écrit...


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, on utilisera tantôt l'infinitif présent tantôt l'infinitif passé selon que l'on commence ou que l'on finit de déranger la personne… Si on rentre dans son bureau alors qu'elle est occupée, on dira bien _Excusez-moi de vous *déranger*_. Mais si on vient de parler à la personne et que l'on veut s'excuser après coup, on dira _Excusez-moi de vous *avoir dérangé*._


----------



## Surt

Bonjour, à l'usage de ceux qui pourraient encore consulter cette page à l'avenir.

Une bonne manière de présenter des excuses si l'on craint de déranger une personne, au téléphone ou physiquement, sans tomber dans un style emprunté ou maladivement timide à la:
"excusez moi de vous demander pardon de vous présenter mes excuses les plus plates"

Peut être du genre:
" Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser de cette intrusion" .

Ou, si on veut vraiment faire fort:
" Je vous prie d'avoir l'obligeance de bien vouloir m'excuser de vous déranger" ou encore : "Je vous prie de me pardonner ce dérangement"

De toute façon, il est généralement considéré, parmis les gens ayant quelque éducation, comme grossièrement impoli d'utiliser une formule du type : "Je m'excuse de...patati...patata.." .
On ne s'excuse pas, on demande, généralement par l'usage du verbe prier, à la personne de le faire. Règle qui, si on prend le temps de simplement y réfléchir un peu, est parfaitement logique et devait s'imposer d'elle-même.

Bonnes excuses les plus plates et les plus humbles a tous.


----------



## itka

Je suis bien d'accord avec Surt (bienvenue sur le forum, Surt !).

Même la formule _"Excusez-moi" _me gêne un peu, non pas sur le plan de la grammaire, bien sûr, mais sur celui de la politesse... Je n'aime pas du tout cet impératif avec le verbe "excuser". Je trouve qu'il vaut bien mieux employer _"je vous prie de m'excuser"..._


----------



## tie-break

itka said:


> Même la formule _"Excusez-moi" _me gêne un peu, non pas sur le plan de la grammaire, bien sûr, mais sur celui de la politesse... Je n'aime pas du tout cet impératif avec le verbe "excuser". Je trouve qu'il vaut bien mieux employer _"je vous prie de m'excuser"..._


 
Et pour des excuses "rapides" ?
Si par exemple tu viens de piétiner le pied d'une personne à l'éntrée d'un restaurant, quelle sera la façon la plus naturelle pour t'excuser ? _Pardon _?
Je te demande ça parce que dans ce cas _je vous prie de m'excuser _me semble vraiment trop "long" à employer ; personnellement j'aime bien dire _excusez-moi_ dans ce genre de circonstances, peut-être encore plus que _pardon_.
Mais, n'étant pas natif, à toi de me dire si je fais bien ou pas


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Stefano

Je crois que tu dis ce que disent la grande majorité des francophones - au moins de ceux qui respectent un minimum les autres . En langage parlé on utilise souvent des raccourcis et lorsqu'on est dans une situation ou le contact avec la personne est furtif, je dis comme toi, "_pardon" ou "excusez-moi".

_Cela dépend aussi, je crois, de la gravité de la "faute" commise. _Pardon et excusez-moi _conviennent au petits "accrochages", "incivilités" du quotidien.


----------



## itka

Punky Zoé said:


> Cela dépend aussi, je crois, de la gravité de la "faute" commise. _Pardon et excusez-moi _conviennent au petits "accrochages", "incivilités" du quotidien.



Oui, c'est ça, Stefano. Je suis d'accord avec Punky, même s'il me vient plus naturellement "Oh, pardon !"


----------



## gaminotte

Surt said:


> Bonjour, à l'usage de ceux qui pourraient encore consulter cette page à l'avenir.
> 
> Une bonne manière de présenter des excuses si l'on craint de déranger une personne, au téléphone ou physiquement, sans tomber dans un style emprunté ou maladivement timide à la:
> "excusez moi de vous demander pardon de vous présenter mes excuses les plus plates"
> 
> Peut être du genre:
> " Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser de cette intrusion" .
> 
> Ou, si on veut vraiment faire fort:
> " Je vous prie d'avoir l'obligeance de bien vouloir m'excuser de vous déranger" ou encore : "Je vous prie de me pardonner ce dérangement"
> 
> De toute façon, il est généralement considéré, parmis les gens ayant quelque éducation, comme grossièrement impoli d'utiliser une formule du type : "Je m'excuse de...patati...patata.." .
> On ne s'excuse pas, on demande, généralement par l'usage du verbe prier, à la personne de le faire. Règle qui, si on prend le temps de simplement y réfléchir un peu, est parfaitement logique et devait s'imposer d'elle-même.
> 
> Bonnes excuses les plus plates et les plus humbles a tous.



Ben moi je ne suis pas tellement d'accord...dans la pratique, si quelqu'un me dit "Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser de cette intrusion" en rentrant dans mon bureau, je vais être assez surprise! 
je trouve ça bien plus simple (et tout aussi poli) "excuse-moi de te déranger, mais j'ai besoin de..."


----------



## Holmboe

J'ai besoin de apprendre


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Holmboe et bienvenue sur le forum !


Holmboe said:


> J'ai besoin *d'apprendre*




J'ai oublié dans les formules lapidaires "_désolé(e)" _seul ou accompagné d'une explication (même si ça peut sonner comme un anglicisme aux oreilles de certains ! ).

(en fait, je l'ai utilisé tout à l'heure )


----------



## Grop

A mon avis on ne s'excuse pas de la même façon selon la gravité de ce qu'on a fait. Je trouve normal de déranger un collègue pour lui demander quelque chose de pertinent (un simple excuse-moi suffit généralement, et on peut parfois s'en passer) ou (comme a dit Zoé) de dire juste "pardon" pour une petite bousculade sans conséquence.

Si j'écrasais le pied de quelqu'un (je ne parle pas d'un léger heurt, mais de franchement marcher dessus) je lui demanderais pardon plus sérieusement: "Je vous demande pardon, je suis vraiment désolé..." (je n'envisage pas de m'en sortir en quatre mots - sauf bien sur si la personne s'en va ).


----------



## Marie83

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis d'accord avec le fait que les excuses varient avec la gravité de l'erreur/ faute, mais j'irais un peu plus loin : je dirais aussi qu'elles dépendent de la personne à qui l'on s'adresse, et du rapport "hiérarchique" qui nous sépare.

Pour ma part, si j'appelle un partenaire dans le cadre de mont travail, j'utiliserai une simple formule de politesse du type _*"bonjour, excusez-moi de vous déranger, auriez-vous deux minutes à m'accorder?"*_

Par contre, si j'appelle le chef des chefs de l'entreprise partenaire (qui m'intimide et que je suppose très prise, et devant qui je ne veux pas perdre la face), je vais presque me confondre en excuses de l'outrage que j'ai pu indécemment commettre en osant le contacter directement  Bref, j'exagère un peu, mais la formule dans ces cas là que j'emploierai sera plus proche du *"je vous prie de m'excuser, j'espère ne pas vous déranger..."

*Bref, tout ça est très lié, politesse, excuse pour erreur réelle, rapport de dominance,...


----------



## Holmboe

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour Holmboe et bienvenue sur le forum !
> 
> 
> J'ai oublié dans les formules lapidaires "_désolé(e)" _seul ou accompagné d'une explication (même si ça peut sonner comme un anglicisme aux oreilles de certains ! ).
> 
> (en fait, je l'ai utilisé tout à l'heure )


 
perche' in bleue , ho sbagliato per caso (par hasard)?


----------



## Holmboe

"Discussions portant sur la langue française, à rédiger exclusivement en français."

Pardon!!


----------



## DaniL

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis cette discussion depuis quelque temps et je la trouve très intéressante. Ce qui est si intéressant est qu'elle a dépassé son but original depuis longtemps. On ne répond plus à la question de reka, on essaie de déveloper tout une théorie autour des excuses de point de vue linguistique. J'adore ce besoin de philosophie en français.  Il faut tout décortiquer et mettre dans les cases.

Laissez-moi vous rejoindre. 

Evidemment, comme je ne suis pas d'origine francophone et que je ne maîtrise pas encore l'art de l'expression en français de manière voulue, je ne suis pas en mesure de donner des exemples concrets sur les excuses. Toutefois, je peux contribuer à vos efforts de trouver des facteurs qui déterminent la façon dont on s'excuse (présente ses excuses).

En voici une petite liste :

- gravité de l'érreur,
- situation (au travail, dans la rue, chez soi,...)
- personne à qui on s'excuse (président de la République, un voisin, un passant, un enfant, soeur, mère...)
- image qu'on essaie de donner de soi-même (on peut vouloir paraître aristocrate ; simple, mais sincère ; court et pratique ; cultivé...)

Bien sûr tous ces facteurs (circonstances) se croisent à chaque fois quand on s'excuse (présente ses excuses) ou qu'on décide de ne pas le faire. 

Beaucoup d'exemples concrets ont déjà été donnés et je vous en remercie puisque Wordreference est une référence très importante pour moi quant à l'apprentissage du français.

DL


----------



## Punky Zoé

Holmboe said:


> perche' in bleue , ho sbagliato per caso (par hasard)?


J'ai besoin d'apprendre 
(j'ai besoin *de *apprendre )


----------



## Au_secours_de_ma_langue

Hum, 

On ne s'excuse pas, ce sont les autres qui nous excusent.

L'expression « je m'excuse » est fautive (tant sur le plan de la langue que des bonnes manières car la personne présume qu'elle sera pardonnée). 

On demande pardon, donc :

Pardonnez-moi de vous déranger (mais vous avez garé votre voiture sur mon pied...)


----------

